# Loss of three SAAF Blenheim Aircraft near Kufra



## v2 (Apr 19, 2007)

On the 30th of April, 1942 a detachment of the 15th Squadron of the South African Air Force, consisting of three Bristol Blenheim Mk.IV. aircraft, under the command of Major J.L.V. de Wet arrived at Kufra, to provide air support to the Garrison maintained by the Sudan Defence Force. On the morning of 4th May, the three aircraft took off on a familiarization and practice mission, never to return. The grim story of the next week is detailed in the War Diary entries...
Fliegel Jezerniczky Expeditions


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

If that were turned into a movie no one would believe it.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2007)

Think the board that did the examination afterwards hit it on the head. 

It sounds like South Africa's Flt 19 with a survivor.


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2007)

more:
South African Military History Society - Journal - THE TRAGEDY AT KUFRA


----------

